

Facebook tests VoIP, adds voicemail-like service - k-mcgrady
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57561899-93/facebook-tests-voip-adds-voicemail-like-service/

======
k-mcgrady
>> "To send a contact a recorded voice message, tap the "+" button next to the
box where you write a message and hit "Record," holding down the button as you
are talking. When you are done, release the button and the message will
automatically send. If you want to cancel the message while you are recording,
slide your finger off the button instead."

How could anyone have thought this was a good way to implement this?? Why not
just popup an alert to review or send the recording when they lift their
finger? It might be an extra step but I'm sure it's one most users would
appreciate.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Are they trying to emulate a walkie-talkie style synchronous communication
link?

------
Firehed
Saw this in the release notes when updating the FB Messenger app earlier
today. While I haven't had a chance to play around with it yet, it sounds like
yet another nail in the coffin for minutes-based cell phone plans (at least
for smartphones). With any luck it will allow us to push for more reasonable
data plans as well.

I'm mostly surprised that this is coming from Facebook rather than Apple or
Google, who are probably both more incentivized to undermine the carriers and
move towards ubiquitous data for their respective platforms.

